# رأيكم بالعنق الطويل ..



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

ما رأيكم بالعنق الطويل ( أي الرقبة الطويلة ) للشاب ؟
هل هي علامة جمال أم أنها عيب الأفضل تغطيته ؟؟


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصراحه سؤال فطسني من الضحك غريب كده 
بس الشاب هيتحجب يعني عشان يغطي رقبته ولا انا فاهمه الموضوع غلط


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

*لا مش حلوه وبتبقى عامله زى الزرافه 
انا لو منه اقطعها 
هو فى كده؟!
*


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

سبارو , أنا بسأل عشان آخد ردودكم وآرائكم مش عشان حضرتك تضحكي و تتمسخري !!
ربنا يسامحك ,
سؤالي هو الرقبة الطويلة للشاب هي علامة جمال ولا عيب , دا سؤالي بقى , فين الغلط بسؤالي ؟؟!!!


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا مش حلوه وبتبقى عامله زى الزرافه
> انا لو منه اقطعها
> هو فى كده؟!
> *



ايوا في كتيير , ليش أنت مش شايف حد كدا ؟!!


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> ايوا في كتيير , ليش أنت مش شايف حد كدا ؟!!


*ههههههههههه لا انا مش قصدى كده
انا كل اللى اقصدته هو فى حد بيفكر فى الشاب من رقبته ؟
بصى يا هابى ، الجمال نسبى 
ممكن يكون شاب رقبته طويله وامور
وواحد تانى رقبته طويله برضه بس مش أمور
فى الجمال ده بيختلف من شخص للتانى *


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> سبارو , أنا بسأل عشان آخد ردودكم وآرائكم مش عشان حضرتك تضحكي و تتمسخري !!
> ربنا يسامحك ,
> سؤالي هو الرقبة الطويلة للشاب هي علامة جمال ولا عيب , دا سؤالي بقى , فين الغلط بسؤالي ؟؟!!!



يعني انتي متقدملك شاب وفيه كل حاجة كويسه مفهوش ولا غلطه
وكل مشكلته رقبته طويله ههههههههههه
الصراحه مش اقدره امسك نفسي من الضحك  فعلا ضحكتيني بشكل كبير 
يعني متلا جسمه رشيق واماكنياته كويسه وشغله كويس وشهادته كويسه وابن ناس ومن عيله 
وكل مشكلتك رقبته !!!!!!!!!!!

بس انا من راي مينا 
انها مش حلوة ولازم تتقطع هههههههههههههه


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

أخ مينا وأخت سبارو , أنتوا ليه آخدين الموضوع هزر و مسخرة  واستهزاء ؟؟!!!
أنا بتكلم بجد بليييز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2012)

*بوسى يا هابى..المهم التناصق...يعنى لو فى تناصق يبقا خلاص..*
*عمتا الرقبه الطويله علامه من علامات الجمال عند الفراعنه للسيدات معرفش بقا نظام الرجال إيه..*
*بس ممكن كتير تلاقى شاب رقبته طويله سنه عن العاده و لايقا على باقى جسمه و شكله جميل...و بردو تلاقى فى رجال رقبتهم قصيره اوى زياده عن اللزوم تحسى إنو مدقوق فى جسمه...*
*بس كل هذا خلق الرب..و مش ينفع نحاسب الناس او نقيمهم على شكلهم...*
*المهم إنتى تشوفى لإلى قدامك بقلبك مش بعنيكى..  و ياريت تركزى إنك تشوفى قلبه...:smil12:*

* بس همسه بينى و بينك لو الرقبه طويله اكيد القفا هيبقا طويل و برح و واسع... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

*


happy girl قال:



			أخ مينا وأخت سبارو , أنتوا ليه آخدين الموضوع هزر و مسخرة  واستهزاء ؟؟!!!
أنا بتكلم بجد بليييز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا ممكن نكون واخدين الموضوع هزار اه* *
انما مسخره واستهزاء لا صدقينى
بصى يا هابى
محدش يقدر يقولك رأيه فى الموضوع ده
غير لما نشوف الصوره
لو معاكى صوره نزليها وانا اقولك تختارى العريس ولا لا 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * بس همسه بينى و بينك لو الرقبه طويله اكيد القفا هيبقا طويل و برح و واسع... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هياكول ضرب لما يتكيف ههههههههههههه*


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أخ مينا وأخت سبارو , أنتوا ليه آخدين الموضوع هزر و مسخرة  واستهزاء ؟؟!!!
> أنا بتكلم بجد بليييز



لا طالما جد اخرج انا
لااني هفضل اضحك اسبوع كل ما افتكر موضوعك 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي جداا قدرتني تضحكيني بالشكل دا 
هديكي كمان تقييم يلا احنا بندفع حاجة يعني


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

انا مش حاعطيكم صورتو بس حاعطيكم صورة لشخص بيشبهو تقريبا
http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ffximage/2009/01/16/Exit_13_gallery__264x400,0.jpg
دي الصورة
رايكم ايه بقى ؟؟


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

اكيد طبعا محدش هيففتح اللينك
لانه اكيد متفيرس 
هههههههههههه


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> اكيد طبعا محدش هيففتح اللينك
> لانه اكيد متفيرس
> هههههههههههه



على راحتك بس اخرجي من الموضوع ومتدخليش لأني ما بحبش الوقاحة الزايدة


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> انا مش حاعطيكم صورتو بس حاعطيكم صورة لشخص بيشبهو تقريبا
> http://images.theage.com.au/ftage/ffximage/2009/01/16/Exit_13_gallery__264x400,0.jpg
> دي الصورة
> رايكم ايه بقى ؟؟









*هو ده اصلا واحد ولا واحده ؟
لو واحد ماسك شنطة أيد ليه ؟
هتايلنا واحد فيه علامات الرجوله عشان نقدر نحكم عليه *


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> بجد انك وقحة ههههههههههه
> 
> كدا علمك المسيح تستهزئي بالناس ؟؟
> هي دي تعاليم المسيح ليكي ؟؟




لا يا حببتي انا فعلا مش بستهزء بيكي
بس فعلا معنديش اجابه لسؤالك
يعني انا  اديني مرتبطه ولا عمريش شوفت رقبه خطيبي طويله ولا قصيرة
ففعلا مش قادرة افديك


----------



## bob (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو ده اصلا واحد ولا واحده ؟
> لو واحد ماسك شنطة أيد ليه ؟
> هتايلنا واحد فيه علامات الرجوله عشان نقدر نحكم عليه *


*هههههههه يمكن يكون راجل بس عايز يتربط شوية *


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

يعني الرجال مبيحملش شنتة أيد لو رايح في نزهة أو مشوار مثلا يا سيد مينا ؟!!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

بصراحه يا هابي
الموضوع تحفه حقيقي وبيضحك
ههههههههههههه


نتكلم جد بقي
ليه ياقمر بتفكري التفكير السطحي دا
عمر الانسان ما بيتقاس بشكله ايه 
رقبته طويله و ودانه طالعه برده منخيره عريضه 

هو اينعم الشكل مهم
بس كل دي امور سطحيه جدااااااااااااااااااا

هاتبقي بنت هبله جدا اللي تخسر راجل عشان شكله


لازم تبصي علي الجوهر والاساس 
الشخص دا مرتاحله في التعامل محترم في اسلوبه
راجل بمعني الكلمه وقد مسئوليه ولا لا ؟


شكله مش هايدوم 
العشره بتغير كل دا
اسلوبه وتعامله اللي هايفضل في الاخر معاكي

وفي النهايه القرار ليكي انتي


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> على راحتك بس اخرجي من الموضوع ومتدخليش لأني ما بحبش الوقاحة الزايدة



اخس عليكي انا وقحه دانا بشكرك عشان ضحكتيني وكنت هديكي تقييم
خلاص سحبته منك
بس الصراحه مش هقدر اخرج لان الضحك غالي اليوميين دول والواحد ما بيصدق 
بس اوعدك اني مش هرد تاني
هسيب باقي الاعضاء يكملوا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (15 فبراير 2012)

*الاعلان المشهور معروف : الراجل مش برقبته الطويلة , الراجل برعايتة لبيته و اسرته " :yahoo:
بجد علي فكرة انا اعرف واحد بيحرك ودانه و مع ذلك عايش كويس و متجوز
*


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *الاعلان المشهور معروف : الراجل مش برقبته الطويلة , الراجل برعايتة لبيته و اسرته " :yahoo:
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هترفد من الشغل بسببكم
لميت المكتب كله علي ضحكي 
ليك عندي 10 تقييمات


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> اخس عليكي انا وقحه دانا بشكرك عشان ضحكتيني وكنت هديكي تقييم
> خلاص سحبته منك
> بس الصراحه مش هقدر اخرج لان الضحك غالي اليوميين دول والواحد ما بيصدق
> بس اوعدك اني مش هرد تاني
> ...



حبيبتي تستاهلي احلي تقييم
علي محبتك ومشاركتك دي


هابي 

ياريت تغيري اسلوبك في الكلام شويه
وعيب انك تقولي علي حد وقح وانتي مش تعرفيه كويس
لمجرد ان مشاركته مش علي مزاجك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو ده اصلا واحد ولا واحده ؟*
> *لو واحد ماسك شنطة أيد ليه ؟*
> *هتايلنا واحد فيه علامات الرجوله عشان نقدر نحكم عليه *


يا مينا علامات الرجوله بتختلف من بلد لبلد..يعنى فى الصعيد هتلاقى علامات الرجوله صوره راجل بارم شنابه و لابس الجلبيه و ماسك العصايا فى إيده... و فى القاهره هتلاقيه على حسب بقا مش عايزا اغوط فى الموضوع ده..ممكن بره تلاقى واحد مثل الصوره دى و يبقا بانانا و سيد الرجوله بالنسبه للبنات..كل دى مقاييس بتختلف...
و كل دى خليقه الرب بمختلف اشكالها...
و غير كدا يا هابى لكل عيب فن فى تفاديه شويه...يعنى زى البنات كدا إلى تعانى من شيب جسمها قد تكون منطقه اكبر او اطول من مناطق اخرى... ليها دراس و ليها علاج باللبس...
يعنى علاج الرقبه الطويله لازم دايما يلبس اميس مثلا فى الشتاء يستعين بشال..ممكن الحجات الهاى كول..و يبعد عن الحجات إلى نهايتها مدوره و مفتوحه على الصدر.... و تانى بقول لك بلاش تبصى على الشكل الخارجى ركزى فى الطباع....
الرب معك


----------



## bob (15 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هترفد من الشغل بسببكم
> لميت المكتب كله علي ضحكي
> ليك عندي 10 تقييمات


*طيب ما تسالي المدير بتاعك !!
ولا تكون رقبتة طويلة و يطلع زرافة و تاخدي خصم :yahoo:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *الاعلان المشهور معروف : الراجل مش برقبته الطويلة , الراجل برعايتة لبيته و اسرته " :yahoo:
> بجد علي فكرة انا اعرف واحد بيحرك ودانه و مع ذلك عايش كويس و متجوز
> *



هههههههههههههههه
يا ولاد اللذينه

مش قدرت امسك نفسي من الضحك 
الاكل اتحرق اسكتوا بقي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## TELLER (15 فبراير 2012)

لو عنقه طويل --- يبقى راجل قفا


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب ما تسالي المدير بتاعك !!
> ولا تكون رقبتة طويلة و يطلع زرافة و تاخدي خصم :yahoo:*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فعلا بضحك بشكل هستيري
والمفروض اقفل الجهاز ومش هاين عليا 
طلعت نمرة كبيرة يا بوب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يا ولاد اللذينه
> 
> مش قدرت امسك نفسي من الضحك
> ...


*اخص عليكي قصرتي رقبتنا و طلعتي مش بتعرفي تطبخي :yahoo:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2012)

مش تزعلى يا هابى..صدقينى إحنا كلنا بنتحك و بنهزر من كتر الهم إلى فينا..و مش قصد حد يستهزاء او يتتريق... الصراحا انا مش هكزب عليكى....انا هترفد من الشغل بسبب التعليقات بتاعتهم هموت من الضحك و هتقلب من على الكرسى......مش تزعلى ...إضحكى معانا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا مينا علامات الرجوله بتختلف من بلد لبلد..يعنى فى الصعيد هتلاقى علامات الرجوله صوره راجل بارم شنابه و لابس الجلبيه و ماسك العصايا فى إيده... و فى القاهره هتلاقيه على حسب بقا مش عايزا اغوط فى الموضوع ده..ممكن بره تلاقى واحد مثل الصوره دى و يبقا بانانا و سيد الرجوله بالنسبه للبنات..كل دى مقاييس بتختلف...
> و كل دى خليقه الرب بمختلف اشكالها...
> و غير كدا يا هابى لكل عيب فن فى تفاديه شويه...يعنى زى البنات كدا إلى تعانى من شيب جسمها قد تكون منطقه اكبر او اطول من مناطق اخرى... ليها دراس و ليها علاج باللبس...
> يعنى علاج الرقبه الطويله لازم دايما يلبس اميس مثلا فى الشتاء يستعين بشال..ممكن الحجات الهاى كول..و يبعد عن الحجات إلى نهايتها مدوره و مفتوحه على الصدر.... و تانى بقول لك بلاش تبصى على الشكل الخارجى ركزى فى الطباع....
> الرب معك


 لاا معلش انت قديم مووت الصعيد مفهوش كدا دحنا عيالنا بقو كاجول اكتر منكو لمؤاخذه ع الالاقل معندناش رقاب طويلة :yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *اخص عليكي قصرتي رقبتنا و طلعتي مش بتعرفي تطبخي :yahoo:*




عيب عليك يابوب 
الاكل طلع سليم والحمد لله لحقته علي اخر وهله


انا كدا رافعه راقبتكم لحد ما طالت السماء كمان :smil12:
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2012)

يااااااااااااه الموضوع وصل 4 صفحات عشان عنق طويل ولا مش طويل :w00t:
يا جماعة أعقلوا الناس فين وإنتوا فييييييييييين 
قال إنتوا أجيال المستقبل قال :act31:
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكو بس 
بس للأمانة يعني مش حلو تكون رقبة الرجل طويلة عشان بيكون شبه الزرافة هههههههههههه


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

أنا لو عارفة كدا حيتقلب الموضوع ضحك و مسخرة واستهزاء مكنتش طرحتو أساسا ,,
أخس عليكم 
قال منتدى مسيحي قال !!


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنا لو عارفة كدا حيتقلب الموضوع ضحك و مسخرة واستهزاء مكنتش طرحتو أساسا ,,
> أخس عليكم
> قال منتدى مسيحي قال !!



ليه مكبرا الموضوع اوى كدا
انا مش شايفه حد شارك بكلام استهزاء او مسخره​


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ليه مكبرا الموضوع اوى كدا
> انا مش شايفه حد شارك بكلام استهزاء او مسخره​



كل الردود دي مش استهزاء أو مسخرة !!
لكان ممكن تعرفيني إيه هو الاستهزاء بنظرك ؟؟
أو حضرتك محتاجة تلبسي نظارات عشان تشوفي كويس


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنا لو عارفة كدا حيتقلب الموضوع ضحك و مسخرة واستهزاء مكنتش طرحتو أساسا ,,
> أخس عليكم
> قال منتدى مسيحي قال !!



علي فكره بقي
اسلوبك كدا غلط

وياريت مالكيش دعوه بمنتدي مسيحي او يهودي او اسلامي

انتي يا ماما هنا في قسم الاجتماعي
ومحدش استهزاء او قال كلام مسخره زي ما انتي عماله تقولنا
احنا ردينا عليكي بكل محبه واحترام
وعدينا كلمتك ( وقحه & ووقاحه )  مره واتنين
ومش معني كدا انك تزودي الكلام بقي

اختاري كلامك معانا

وكلنا هنا عارفين حدودنا كويس قوي واسلوبنا محترم
ومحترمين المكان اللي احنا فيه كويس


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

فينك يا دونا 

ياريت الموضوع دا يتقفل بجد
لان اسلوب طارحه الموضوع مش كويس خالص

رغم ان اسلوبنا معاهم كلنا محترم جدا


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

وضحكك واستهزاءك يا ست نيفينا دا اسمو إيه ؟
هو أنا فاتحة الموضوع في قسم النكات ولا إيه ؟؟
بتضحكي و بتتمسخري و بتعملي حالك بريئة و أنا غلطانة ؟!!!
بجد مهزلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2012)

*طيب خلاص يا جماعه كفايه لحد كده
واضح ان الاخت هابى جيرل لسه جديده مش واخده ع الهزار معاكوا ومحتاجه وقت علشان تاخد عليكوا
الاخت هابى بالنسبه لتساؤلك ومتزعليش منى هو فعلا غريب شويه 
لانه لو هو ده العيب الوحيد للشخص اللى بتكلمينا عنه تبقى محظوظه وأوعى تخسرى انسان لسبب زى ده وعموما شكل الراجل وملامحه مش اساس ف الاختيار
نتمنى متزعليش ونتمنى تكونى اهدى من كده وتكونى حريصه ف اختيار كلماتك اتهامك لاى شخص بالوقاحه لاى سبب هو شىء مرفوض سخريتك من المنتدى هو شىء غير مقبول وغير مسموح بتكراره فرجاء كونى أكثر حرصاً ف المستقبل وأى مشاركه أو تصرف يضايقك عليكى بابلاغ الاداره
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> كل الردود دي مش استهزاء أو مسخرة !!
> لكان ممكن تعرفيني إيه هو الاستهزاء بنظرك ؟؟
> أو حضرتك محتاجة تلبسي نظارات عشان تشوفي كويس



*بصراحه كل ردودك هى الى استهزاء بالى بيرد عليكى
خليتلك النضاره البسيها يمكن تشوفى انتى بتردى ازاى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *بصراحه كل ردودك هى الى استهزاء بالى بيرد عليكى
> خليتلك النضاره البسيها يمكن تشوفى انتى بتردى ازاى*​


*انتى مش لسه عامله عملية الليزك
لحق نظرك يضعف تانى
شكل موضوع هابى أثر عليكى *


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك يا أخت دونا أنتي الوحيدة يلي احترمتي موضوعي


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *الشئ الوحيد الذي جذب نظري بعد أربع صفحات من موضوع غريب هو فظاظة أسلوب صاحب الموضوع !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ما هي علاقة الرقبة بالجمال !!!!!!!! *


*فى أمريكا والدوله المتقدمه
بيطلبو مع الجمال رقبه صغيره :t33:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انتى مش لسه عامله عملية الليزك
> لحق نظرك يضعف تانى
> شكل موضوع هابى أثر عليكى *



هههههههههههههه 
نظرى زى الفل عشان كده سيبتلها النضاره يمكن تنفعها ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 فبراير 2012)

*ممكن يغطي الرقبة الطويلة بلبسة بلوز ذو رقبة طويلة !!
بيكون شيك كثير :fun_lol: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2012)

*خلاص يا بشر هشوا من هنااا 
طالما هى مش طايقه منكوا هزار روحوا هزروا بره يلا 
العفوو هابى حبيبتى وصدقينى محدش هنا قصد يضايقك بس حاولى تاخدى الامور ببساطه اكتر *


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ممكن يغطي الرقبة الطويلة بلبسة بلوز ذو رقبة طويلة !!
> بيكون شيك كثير :fun_lol: *


وأخيراااااااا الحمدلله ,
دا الرد الأول المفيد :yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> وضحكك واستهزاءك يا ست نيفينا دا اسمو إيه ؟
> هو أنا فاتحة الموضوع في قسم النكات ولا إيه ؟؟
> بتضحكي و بتتمسخري و بتعملي حالك بريئة و أنا غلطانة ؟!!!
> بجد مهزلة




بصي يا قمره
انا بس هاسكت عشان انتي فعلا جديده ومش متعوده علينا لسه
واننا هنا كلنا اخوات عشان كدا مش بنزعل من بعض

رغم ان اسلوبك وكلامك مش كويس معانا خالص
وبتغلطي فينا ودا مش مقبول
محدش فينا استهزاء او اتمسخر زي ما بتقولي
وعيب قوي الكلمه دي


لكن احب اوضحك وانتي لو كنتي قرايتي الردود كويس
كنتي فهمتي وعرفتي ردنا عليكي
الموضوع فعلا غريب واول مره نسمعه
لكن في نفس الوقت احنا ردينا بذوق منا واحترام
واختارنا كلامنا كويس قوي
ومفيش حرف واحد منه غلط او يجرحك

ياريت انتي كمان تتعاملي معانا بطريقه الاحترام والمحبه دي

وانا مش متهمه عشان ابرئ نفسي

سلام


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا بشر هشوا من هنااا
> طالما هى مش طايقه منكوا هزار روحوا هزروا بره يلا
> العفوو هابى حبيبتى وصدقينى محدش هنا قصد يضايقك بس حاولى تاخدى الامور ببساطه اكتر *



ميرسي ,
اوك حبسط الموضوع أكتر


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 فبراير 2012)

*شوفي يا هابي .....
المهم تناسق جسم الشاب مثلا لو كانت رقبتة طويلة و كتفة عريض بيكون ما في مشكلة 
اذا كان الشاب اساسا طويل و رقبتة طويلة و كتفة عريض بيكون متناسق أذا كان العكس بيكون مش حلو 
غالبية عارضي الازياء الرجال لديهم رقبة طويلة لكن أكتافهم عريضة ...
أرجو ان أكون أثريت موضوعك الغريب  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا بشر هشوا من هنااا
> طالما هى مش طايقه منكوا هزار روحوا هزروا بره يلا
> العفوو هابى حبيبتى وصدقينى محدش هنا قصد يضايقك بس حاولى تاخدى الامور ببساطه اكتر *




ههههههههههههه
الكتاكيت تتهش بقي الله شعقوله كدا :t33:




انا هاهش اهو
بس محدش ينادي عليا يا رداله تاني
داكور ياناس :smil12:


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *شوفي يا هابي .....
> المهم تناسق جسم الشاب مثلا لو كانت رقبتة طويلة و كتفة عريض بيكون ما في مشكلة
> اذا كان الشاب اساسا طويل و رقبتة طويلة و كتفة عريض بيكون متناسق أذا كان العكس بيكون مش حلو
> غالبية عارضي الازياء الرجال لديهم رقبة طويلة لكن أكتافهم عريضة ...
> أرجو ان أكون أثريت موضوعك الغريب  *



شكرا لردك , بس ليه موضوعي غريب بقى ؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 فبراير 2012)

*المشكلة انك سألتي عن شئ ليس لة تأثير على الشاب كشخص 
بمعني ان الشاب لو كانت عنقة طويلة فلا تأثير على شخصيتة اطلاقا لذا فطول العنق او قصرة تفصيل لا يهتم كثير من الناس بة .
أخذك لموضوع طول العنق بجديّة مفرطة و عدم تقبلك للمزاح علية يعكس أهتمامك الشديد و الغريب جدا بمسألة العنق ....
ربما لو أثبت ان للعنق و طولة أهمية سيخترع العالم تحية جديدة 
و هي " يطول عنقك يا حبيبي !" *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2012)

*بدون تريقه وبدون زعل 
ومن غير مما اقري الست صفحات كلهم 

دي خلقه ربنا 
لو كان الامر عريس يبقي المهم اخلاقه 
ولو مدايقك وحاسه انه هيبقي فوق طاقتك 
يبقي انتي حره في اختيارك 
ودي كمان اراده ربنا 

بس خلاص 
*​


----------



## happy girl (15 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي لآخر ردين


----------



## bob (15 فبراير 2012)

*طيب انا ليا سؤال 
افرض الراجل رقبته قصيرة " مدفوس" يعني حيبقي حلو 
اصل اعرف واحد مدفوس و بيدور علي عروسة انصحه ب ايه !!!
*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

*هههههه*
*حبيبتي عنق طويل قصير مش بتفرق المهم: اخلاق الشاب ده.. طباعه.. ثقافته... *
*اما الشكل فهو اخر ما يجب ان ينظر له الانسان في الطرف الثاني.....*


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب انا ليا سؤال
> افرض الراجل رقبته قصيرة " مدفوس" يعني حيبقي حلو
> اصل اعرف واحد مدفوس و بيدور علي عروسة انصحه ب ايه !!!
> *



هههههههههههههههه
 يا بوب انت مشكله


----------



## Alexander.t (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب انا ليا سؤال
> افرض الراجل رقبته قصيرة " مدفوس" يعني حيبقي حلو
> اصل اعرف واحد مدفوس و بيدور علي عروسة انصحه ب ايه !!!
> *


*يقطعها برضه
اى حد رقبته مش متناسقه مع باقى جسمه يقطعها ع طول
من غير تفكير ويشوف واحده صينى استعامل طبيب *


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يقطعها برضه
> اى حد رقبته مش متناسقه مع باقى جسمه يقطعها ع طول
> من غير تفكير ويشوف واحده صينى استعامل طبيب *



ههههههههههههههه
طب مينفعش استعمال مهندس


----------



## white.angel (16 فبراير 2012)

*اياً كان امر هذا العنق .. *
*فرأيي ان تتمهلى لو الامر بخصوص ارتباط ... *
*فأنت تحتاجى لمزيد من الوقت حتى تنضج انفعالاتك 
وتتجه نحو مزيد .. من الهدوء ..
 وحينئذ سيمكنك اختيار الشخص المناسب ...
 دون العوده الى عنقه .. *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه

انتوا لسه هنا من امبارح

سبارو ومون وبوب اطلعوا برده
وانا معاكم طبعا
ههههههههههه



كدا هتقيم علينا الحد وباقي الاسبوع

ودون هتطيرنا بربطه المعلم كدا


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

عاملين حفله ومحدش يندهلى 
اخص عليكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
اديك عرفت لوحدك اهو


بس محدش ينادي دون والنبي

بدل ما هتهشنا كلنا زي الكتاكيت
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

لا تقلقى 
وبعدين انا ممكن افيد صاحبه الموضوع
انا صاحب عنق طويل 
ممكن ابعتلها الصورة على الخاص وتقول رأيها 
ونشوف برضه لو عندها عروسه حلوة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اديك عرفت لوحدك اهو
> 
> 
> ...



اهى دون سمعت اسمها وجت اهى
هتهشك هتهشك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا تقلقى
> وبعدين انا ممكن افيد صاحبه الموضوع
> انا صاحب عنق طويل
> ممكن ابعتلها الصورة على الخاص وتقول رأيها
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلي الخاص ليه بقي

ابعت وكلنا هانقولك راينا وندورلك علي عروسه
بتحب العنق الطويل :love34:
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتوا لسه هنا من امبارح
> 
> ...



يا بنتي منا كنت بره وقعدة في حالي وسط شغلي ومنهمكة في العمله هههههههه
انتي الي نادتي علياااااااااااا
انا هطلع اهو ومحدش ينده عليا


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> اهى دون سمعت اسمها وجت اهى
> هتهشك هتهشك هههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
طب انا اتهشيت اهو

محدش يقولي اني هنا
انا مهشوشه خلاص :2:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

لا هنا مين انتوا عاوزين تشردونى 
مش ممكن طبعااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

يابني هاجبلك عروسه لوز
عنقها صغير عشان بس التوازن بينكم

واهو يبقي تغير بقي هههههههههه

ولا اقولك يا جو

طب انا مستنيه خاص اهو ابعت


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*بت يا نيفوووو انا مش هشيتك امبارح من هنا ايه اللى رجعك
يلا خدى عصابتك وطيرواا من هنا ولا لازم يعنى انزل الامن المركزى يحوط الموضوع ونمطر عليكوا بقنابل الغاز علشان ترتاحواا *


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

لا برضه 
هى بس اللى ممكن تشوف صورتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*بت يا نيفوووو انا مش هشيتك امبارح من هنا ايه اللى رجعك
يلا خدى عصابتك وطيرواا من هنا ولا لازم يعنى انزل الامن المركزى يحوط الموضوع ونمطر عليكوا بقنابل الغاز علشان ترتاحواا *


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

احنا جاهزين بازايز الخميرة يا دون 
ومش هنتحتح من هنا
اثبتوا اماكنكم


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

بعتت التحذير مرتين 
خلوا بالكم فاضل السرينه والقنابل هتبقى حوالينا من كل حته


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*خدوا بالكوا من جوجو ده قله مندسه بس ع طويل حبتين هههههههههه
يعنى هيدبسكوا انتوا ف المعركه وهيجرى مع اول خطوه يجيب اول الشارع 
وبعدها هنطلع بمؤتمر المجلس *


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

يا خراشي تحذير مرتين ليا

وانا لسه مش اتهيش ولا ايه  ؟


بس هو مفيش غيري كل شويه تهشيه من الموضوع

وكمان انا جيت لاقيت العصابه موجوده لوحدها
قولت اونسهم بس ههههههههههه

عملتش حاجه انا لسه والنبي
كنت صاحيه افوق اهو
هههههههه

هش يا عصابتي من هنا













وانا شويه دون تتههش واجبكم نكمل السهره


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خدوا بالكوا من جوجو ده قله مندسه بس ع طويل حبتين هههههههههه
> يعنى هيدبسكوا انتوا ف المعركه وهيجرى مع اول خطوه يجيب اول الشارع
> وبعدها هنطلع بمؤتمر المجلس *



ازاي قله وطويل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





الحمد لله انا كمان طولي حلو
بخطوتين بس اجيب نص الشارع
سهله يعني  :t33:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خدوا بالكوا من جوجو ده قله مندسه بس ع طويل حبتين هههههههههه
> يعنى هيدبسكوا انتوا ف المعركه وهيجرى مع اول خطوه يجيب اول الشارع
> وبعدها هنطلع بمؤتمر المجلس *


انا قله مندسة 
زى دى كدة 





كفاية مؤمرات 
انا تاريخى النضالى يشهدلى


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي تحذير مرتين ليا
> 
> وانا لسه مش اتهيش ولا ايه  ؟
> 
> ...


هتبيعينى ولا ايه :ranting:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي تحذير مرتين ليا
> 
> وانا لسه مش اتهيش ولا ايه  ؟
> 
> ...



*هى لسه فيها سهره كمان:dntknw:
صبرنى يا رب :blush2:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا قله مندسة
> زى دى كدة
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفه القله دي اه لو كل القلل كدا
مكنش حد غلب والنبي


ابعتلي واحده قله وصلحه بقي






oesi no قال:


> هتبيعينى ولا ايه :ranting:




عيب عليك يا كبير
انا بس بثبتها لحد ما تخرج من الموضوع
بدل ما تهش لوحدي كل شويه كدا :smil13:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى لسه فيها سهره كمان:dntknw:
> صبرنى يا رب :blush2:*




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا دون مفيش
انا بقولهم كدا عشان يسيبوا ارض المعركه ونخلي الميدان



يا خراشي عليا بقيت زي الاخوان
بلعب علي السلطه والشعب
هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه القله دي اه لو كل القلل كدا
> مكنش حد غلب والنبي
> ...


بتثبتيها وبتقوليها فى العلن كدة
امال الرسايل عملوها ليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ازاي قله وطويل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*قلة وطويل دى خدعه امال هو لييه محدش عارف يوصله ههههههه
لا طول ايه اللى حلوو يا حبيبتى انتى لو شوفتى جوجو بسم الصليب يعنى عليه :yaka: 
هتعرفى اد اييه انتى قصيره وكنتى مخدوعه ف روحك :t33:*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قلة وطويل دى خدعه امال هو لييه محدش عارف يوصله ههههههه
> لا طول ايه اللى حلوو يا حبيبتى انتى لو شوفتى جوجو بسم الصليب يعنى عليه :yaka:
> هتعرفى اد اييه انتى قصيره وكنتى مخدوعه ف روحك :t33:*


المخدوعات زادوا واحدة هههههههههه 
كيرياليسون كيرياليسون يارب ارحم :yaka:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بتثبتيها وبتقوليها فى العلن كدة
> امال الرسايل عملوها ليه




عم مليجي مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا اروحله وانت موجود برده 
دا حتي عيب خالص في حقك

روح هاتلها وانا مستنياك اهو :flowers:

لع رسايل ايه
احنا بنلعب علي المكشوف يا ولدي :spor22:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*احنا اسفين يا هابى 
يا خوووووفى لتروح تشتكينا للكبير 
يلهووووى ولا هتنفعونى وقتها *


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عم مليجي مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا اروحله وانت موجود برده
> دا حتي عيب خالص في حقك
> 
> ...


اجيب لمين 
مش انتى اللى عاوزة ولا مين 
كويس انكم بتلعبوا على المكشوف


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

يعني النور يقطع شويه 
ارجع القيكم عمالين كده

سبينا يا دون انهردة بس نكمل هزار وضحك 
انتي قلبك كبير  بردو هههههههههه
وبكرة ابقي اطردينا كلنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

*إن الحمد لله ...نستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ..من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا ...*
*واشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الا الله وحده لا شريك له عالم الغيب والشهادة يُحيى ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير ...*
ثم أما بعد ؛ 

*بالنسبة لسؤال الأخت السائلة ( البنت السعيدة ) عن طول رقبة الشاب والذى نصه هو :*
ما رأيكم بالعنق الطويل ( أي الرقبة الطويلة ) للشاب ؟
هل هي علامة جمال أم أنها عيب الأفضل تغطيته ؟؟

*نستعين بالله ونقول :*
*إذا كان طول ( العنق ) فى حدود الفرسخ وهو ما يُطلق عليه أصطلاحاً فى علم الفقه *(الشاب الفرسخى)* فهو يُنظر اليه من وجهين :*
الأول* : إن كان الفرسخ يقع فى الطريق الصحراوى فهذا مما لا بأس به أذ يمكن للأخت السائلة أن تستصلحه ولها ان تستخدم (القفا) فى زراعة بعض المحاصيل الزراعية ذات الدورة السريعة مثل (الكنتالوب) و ( الطماطم )*

الثانى* : ان كان الفرسخ يقع على أحد الطرق الزراعية فهنا نقول للأخت السائلة أن كان الفرسخ يتجه شمالا تجاه دمنهور والبيضا فلا مانع من أستغلاله الأستغلال الأمثل ويُنصح هنا بأجتناب تبليط القفا والأكتفاء بدقشوم يبدأ عن منبت الشعر فى الرأس من أعلا وينتهى عند آخر فقرة فى عنق الشاب الفرسخى ..*

*أما بالنسبة للجزء الثانى من سؤال الأخت السائلة فبحمد الله وتوفيقه نقول :*
*ان طول القفا مما يُعتد به من جمال عند بعض النساء عملاً بالمثل القائل :*
قبل ما يشوفوه قالوا عريض "القفا" زى أبوه ..

*أما وان رأت الأخت أن طول القفا يُعد من العيوب فى الرجل فنقول لها لا داعى للنظر إليه مالم نحتاط للأمر ..*
*فإذا رأت الأخت السائلة أنها تستطيع كبت تلك الرغبة الجامحة فى "صك" الشاب على قفاه فلها ذلك *
*وأن كان الأحتياط من الواجبات المندوب اليها دراءاً للشبهات ..*
*هذا وننصح الأستاذة / دونا بغلق الموضوع قبل أن يحمر قفا الشاب من كثرة أنهيال المشاركات عليه ..*
*أو ينال عبود من السباب ما لا يحتمله الأبعد ..*
هذا والله أعلم ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قلة وطويل دى خدعه امال هو لييه محدش عارف يوصله ههههههه
> لا طول ايه اللى حلوو يا حبيبتى انتى لو شوفتى جوجو بسم الصليب يعنى عليه :yaka:
> هتعرفى اد اييه انتى قصيره وكنتى مخدوعه ف روحك :t33:*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
شعقوله بقي
عاوز اعاين طيب

طب زي رشدي اباظه كدا


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احنا اسفين يا هابى
> يا خوووووفى لتروح تشتكينا للكبير
> يلهووووى ولا هتنفعونى وقتها *


كبير مين 
اعتقد انا عندى موضوع الاسئله بتاع ميرنا ومينفعش اضيع وقت خالص علشان النهاردة اخر يوم 
استودعكم الله :t33:

:love34:


والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يعني النور يقطع شويه
> ارجع القيكم عمالين كده
> 
> سبينا يا دون انهردة بس نكمل هزار وضحك
> ...



*حتى انتى يا سبارووو ده انا بقول دايما سبارووو دى مفيش ف عقلها وهدوءها
هى الثوره دى مسابتش حاجه ع حالها خاالص :dntknw: هههههههه
يلا بقى هزروا واضحكوا واللى يحصل يحصل :love34:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

طب اقوك فوكيره حلوه


اعملي الموضوع اوف لاين 

كدا البوس مش هايشوفه لحد ما السهره تخلص


وكمان لا تقلقي انا موجوده وفي الخدمه اهو
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إن الحمد لله ...نستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ..من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا ...*
> *واشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الا الله وحده لا شريك له عالم الغيب والشهادة يُحيى ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير ...*
> ثم أما بعد ؛
> 
> ...



*اهلالالالالالالا كده كملت :t33:
مكانش ناقصنا الا وجودك يا شيف عبود علشان تبقى طربقت ع راسى بزمه وضمير 
هقول ايه منورررررر :love34:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شعقوله بقي
> عاوز اعاين طيب
> 
> طب زي رشدي اباظه كدا



*اااايون رشديين اباظتيين كده :t33:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

انتوا قومتوا بالواجب وزياده
صاحبة الموضوع سجلت خروج بالا راجعه بسببكوا هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بوسى يا هابى..*


نهار أسود ؟ تبوس مين ؟


> *المهم التناصق...يعنى لو فى تناصق يبقا خلاص..*


رحم الله اللغة العربية ..
ياحبوا الله لا يسيئك على ناصية المنتدى فيه ناس بتبيع مشاركات جاهزة بلغة عربية وبسعر مهاود ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كبير مين
> اعتقد انا عندى موضوع الاسئله بتاع ميرنا ومينفعش اضيع وقت خالص علشان النهاردة اخر يوم
> استودعكم الله :t33:
> 
> ...



*ايوووون طير انت جدع
يا موسهل عقباااال البااقى :ranting:*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يعني النور يقطع شويه
> ارجع القيكم عمالين كده
> 
> سبينا يا دون انهردة بس نكمل هزار وضحك
> ...


لا وليه بكرة احنا ننطرد من النهاردة بس النهاردة بليل نكون ضحكنا شويه هههههههههههه 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إن الحمد لله ...نستعين به ونستهديه ونتوب اليه ...ونعوذ بالله من من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ..من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يُضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا ...*
> *واشهد أن لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الا الله وحده لا شريك له عالم الغيب والشهادة يُحيى ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير ...*
> ثم أما بعد ؛
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والمصحف انت راجل برنس 


+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شعقوله بقي
> عاوز اعاين طيب
> 
> طب زي رشدي اباظه كدا


عارفه احمد مظهر فى الايدى الناعمه 
انا شبه نادية لطفى فى الخطايا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالنسبة لسؤال الأخت السائلة ( البنت السعيدة ) عن طول رقبة الشاب والذى نصه هو :*
> ما رأيكم بالعنق الطويل ( أي الرقبة الطويلة ) للشاب ؟
> هل هي علامة جمال أم أنها عيب الأفضل تغطيته ؟؟
> 
> ...


 :new6::new6::new6::t11::t11::t11::t11:
 لو إترفدت  هاجى اخد مرتبى منك يا عبود هههههههه هقف فى الطبور  خلف مدرسه الكمياااااء هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب اقوك فوكيره حلوه
> 
> 
> اعملي الموضوع اوف لاين
> ...



*اطمنى مش الموضوع اللى هيبقى اوفلاين حد تانى هو اللى هيضطر يدخل اوفلاين بعد كده :love34:
ااااه ف الخدمه اوووى ياختى تلاقيكى اول واحده هتجرى وتسيبينى اواجه المجهول بمفردى :beee:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انتوا قومتوا بالواجب وزياده
> صاحبة الموضوع سجلت خروج بالا راجعه بسببكوا هههههههههههههههه​



*البنيه هتيجى تلاقى موضوعها عمل 100 الف مشاركه حقها تطخنا بالنار :smil13:*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حتى انتى يا سبارووو ده انا بقول دايما سبارووو دى مفيش ف عقلها وهدوءها
> هى الثوره دى مسابتش حاجه ع حالها خاالص :dntknw: هههههههه
> يلا بقى هزروا واضحكوا واللى يحصل يحصل :love34:*


هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
اخدنا تصريح لوووووووووووول


+Nevena+ قال:


> طب اقوك فوكيره حلوه
> 
> 
> اعملي الموضوع اوف لاين
> ...


البت دى بياعه اسئلينى انا 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *اهلالالالالالالا كده كملت :t33:
> مكانش ناقصنا الا وجودك يا شيف عبود علشان تبقى طربقت ع راسى بزمه وضمير
> هقول ايه منورررررر :love34:
> *


اه والمصحف الراجل ده سكرة منوريا حج 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *اااايون رشديين اباظتيين كده :t33:*


ايه النصب ده  انا مش شبهه خالص 


+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انتوا قومتوا بالواجب وزياده
> صاحبة الموضوع سجلت خروج بالا راجعه بسببكوا هههههههههههههههه​


يلا بقى لازم الموضوع  يكونله ضحايا 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوووون طير انت جدع
> يا موسهل عقباااال البااقى :ranting:*


لا ما انا بعد ما شوفتك بتقولوا هيصوا فى الموضوع قررت انفض لميرنا واقعد هنا
الموضوع ده بحرى وهواه يرد الروح ولا المعمورة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نهار أسود ؟ تبوس مين ؟
> رحم الله اللغة العربية ..
> ياحبوا الله لا يسيئك على ناصية المنتدى فيه ناس بتبيع مشاركات جاهزة بلغة عربية وبسعر مهاود ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعليقك تحفه شردت البنوته خالص 


يا عبود حرام عليك 
تعبوتني من كتر الضحك
قاولوني هاينفجر كدا يا بشر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

*بس بقول إيه مينفعش كدا ناكل حق هابى فى التوبيك بتاعها...ده لاذم ياخد جايزه من المنتدى.....*
*اكثر مشاركه فى وقت قليل..و اكثر توبيك سبب حاله من التهييس للاعضاء...ده غير حاله الضحك الغير إراديه هههههههههههههه*
*بس ياريت تيجى هى كمان و تتحك معانا يا رب مش تزعل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::t11::t11::t11::t11:
> لو إترفدت هاجى اخد مرتبى منك يا عبود هههههههه هقف فى الطبور خلف مدرسه الكمياااااء هههههههههه


كيميا مين يا سيدنا الأفندى ...دلوقتى فيه فيزياء ..
يعنى علم التشريح ..
يعنى البيولوجى كله ..هههههههه
حليا النحمة ما جايب عبود الأرض الا نقكم الدكر ده ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

_نهار أسود ؟ تبوس مين ؟
رحم الله اللغة العربية ..
ياحبوا الله لا يسيئك على ناصية المنتدى فيه ناس بتبيع مشاركات جاهزة بلغة عربية وبسعر مهاود ...
_

*شوف إلى سايب طول الرقبه  الزرافه و قصر الرقبه المدكوكه و جاى يمسك على بوسى....هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و مالو البوس هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* بزمتك تبوس و لا مش تبوس و عندها قفا طويل وواسع و برح......هههههههههههههه*
*مش ليك دحوه بللغه بتاع الأنا يا ابود...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

يا وا يا جو بقي انا واقفه جانبك وبقول لميرنا
انه يومك لسه انهارده

وانت بتقولي ببيع

والنبي هاروح اخليها تطلع القديم والجديد عليك 
بس






الا لو يعني جبتلي قله من ميلجي دا
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> _نهار أسود ؟ تبوس مين ؟
> رحم الله اللغة العربية ..
> ياحبوا الله لا يسيئك على ناصية المنتدى فيه ناس بتبيع مشاركات جاهزة بلغة عربية وبسعر مهاود ...
> _
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اذا كان كدا ودا قصدك يا حبوا
يبقي كدا عداكي العيب وقزح كمان



مش ليك حق خالص يا عبود والنبي



تعالي نروح نقف في طابور ميس الفيزياء بقي

بس انا هاقف الاول ليشي دعوه
:flowers:


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود حرام عليك قفلت الكمبيوتر كله بسببك
هترفد بسببك يا عبود من كتر الضحك 

دونا تعالي اقفلي الموضوع وافتحيه لما اخلص شغل


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا وا يا جو بقي انا واقفه جانبك وبقول لميرنا
> انه يومك لسه انهارده
> 
> وانت بتقولي ببيع
> ...


لا روحى قوليلها اللى تقوليه 
وابقى قابلينى لو دخلت الموضوع ده تانى اللى هناك طبعا
الموضوع ده انا قتيله النهاردة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اذا كان كدا ودا قصدك يا حبوا
> يبقي كدا عداكي العيب وقزح كمان
> 
> ...


 شوفتى بقا ظالمنى قد إيه ههههههههههههههههههه
 ههههههههههههه ماشى وراكى على طوووول...بس اكيد هيبعنا يا نيفو ده بيقو لك فيزياااااء
يعنى علم التشريح ..
يعنى البيولوجى كله ..هههههههه

 نيجى إيه إحنا جنب البيولوجى هههههههههههههههههههه مش هناخد منه و لا ملطوش هههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حتى انتى يا سبارووو ده انا بقول دايما سبارووو دى مفيش ف عقلها وهدوءها
> هى الثوره دى مسابتش حاجه ع حالها خاالص :dntknw: هههههههه
> يلا بقى هزروا واضحكوا واللى يحصل يحصل :love34:*



ههههههههههه
منا زي منا يا دون بس الموضوع المرادي مختلف
وفرصه يا دون نضحك انت عارفه بقي الضحك  اغلي حاجة اليومين دول
بزمتك مش انتي فطستي من الضحك


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

طيب يا جدعان كل واحد ضحك فى الموضوع ده لازم يبعت للبنت تقييم  علشان هى السبب فى الضحك ويقولها اننا  بنهذر ومش نقصد سخريه ولا تقليل منها 
وبعدين نرجع نكمل هذار


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتوا لسه هنا من امبارح
> 
> ...


*انا احتج
انا بسال علي واحد صاحبي مدفوس يعمل ايه 
كده غلط !!*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

كل واحد يطلع بتقييم للبنت  ودلوقتى حالا 
اللى هيهرب هبلغ عنه روك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

*و بعدين دي يمكن المشاركة اللي قبل قبل قبل الاخيرة 
حضرني موقف بتاع محمود عبد العزيز لما غني للقفا في فيلم الكيف ليه غنالوا !! علشان الاقفا بيستحمل كتير و محدش واخد بالوا :scenic:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

بصراحه هي تستاهل احلي تقييم
وموضوعها كمان يكون احلي موضوع في القسم

والمفروض انها تفهم ان فعلا كل كلامنا هزار ومن باب الداعبه
 ليس للاستهزاء او المسخره
لاننا جاوبنا عليها قبل ما نهزر




بس انا مكسله ارجع 4 صفحات لوراء

مين يبعتلها تقييم مكاني بقي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت الى يبعتلها تقييم يفتكرنى معاها هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> عبود حرام عليك قفلت الكمبيوتر كله بسببك
> هترفد بسببك يا عبود من كتر الضحك
> 
> دونا تعالي اقفلي الموضوع وافتحيه لما اخلص شغل



*متستعجليش يا عيون دونا دلوقتى يوصل الزعيم ويقفل الموضوع ويشمع القسم ويطلعنى معاش مبكر :love34:
ابقى تعالى بقى اعتصمى معايا ف شارع مجلس المشرفين :t33:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *و بعدين دي يمك المشاركة اللي قبل قبل قبل الاخيرة
> حضرني موقف بتاع محمود عبد العزيز لما غني للقفا في فيلم الكيف ليه غنالوا !! علشان الاقفا بيستحمل كتير و محدش واخد بالوا :scenic:
> *




شكلك تبع القله المندسه بتاعت جو

ارحموا بقي في ناس هتترفد هنا من كتر الضحك
وهتترحل علي العباسيه بسببنا
:yaka:


----------



## Alexander.t (16 فبراير 2012)

*السبب فى ده كله انا وسبارو 
عموماً انا مليش دعوه 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

علي فكره يا جماعه وبجد وحقيقي يعني






انا تعبت في الموضوع دا كتير
 ورديت كتير
والاهم بقي


واتهيش كتير كتير
ودونا تشهد عليا





عاوزه تقييم من كل واحد هنا
والا  ........ كدا بقي


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متستعجليش يا عيون دونا دلوقتى يوصل الزعيم ويقفل الموضوع ويشمع القسم ويطلعنى معاش مبكر :love34:
> ابقى تعالى بقى اعتصمى معايا ف شارع مجلس المشرفين :t33:*


*عيب يا دونا حنجيب كام واحد من الفلول و كام ايدي خفية و طرف تالت و كام لجنة تقصي حقائق علشان الحلقة المفرغة تكمل و تطلعي براءة ده يمكن تاخدي ترقية  *:t33:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

مبهذرش
كل واحد ضحك فى الموضوع لازم يبعتلها تقييم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

*وانا كمان مبهزرش انا قولت الى يقيمها يقيمنى والا هعتصملكوا هنا انتوا حرين هههههههههههه*​


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كل واحد يطلع بتقييم للبنت  ودلوقتى حالا
> اللى هيهرب هبلغ عنه روك
> ههههههههههههههههه



انا كنت هديها تقييم بس لما شتمتني سحبته منها 
بس خلاص هديها تاني لانها فعلا خلت الكل يضحك 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *متستعجليش يا عيون دونا دلوقتى يوصل الزعيم ويقفل الموضوع ويشمع القسم ويطلعنى معاش مبكر :love34:
> ابقى تعالى بقى اعتصمى معايا ف شارع مجلس المشرفين :t33:*



لا لا انتي متعرفيش الزعيم ههههههه
هيدخل يكمل ضحك معانا 





+Nevena+ قال:


> شكلك تبع القله المندسه بتاعت جو
> 
> ارحموا بقي في ناس هتترفد هنا من كتر الضحك
> وهتترحل علي العباسيه بسببنا
> :yaka:



هههههههههههههه
ربنا راف بحالي ونص الموظفين والمدير مشيوا
كملوا يلا هزار وضحك
انطلقواااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *عيب يا دونا حنجيب كام واحد من الفلول و كام ايدي خفية و طرف تالت و كام لجنة تقصي حقائق علشان الحلقة المفرغة تكمل و تطلعي براءة ده يمكن تاخدي ترقية  *:t33:



*ايووون كده يا بوب ظبطلى الدنيا بسرعه لحسن الاقى نفسى مشرفه ع قسم طره :t33:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بصراحه هي تستاهل احلي تقييم
> وموضوعها كمان يكون احلي موضوع في القسم
> 
> والمفروض انها تفهم ان فعلا كل كلامنا هزار ومن باب الداعبه
> ...


إيه البخل ده يا نيفو يعنى كل ده دحك و مش عايزا تدفعى تقييم....
مفيش حاجه ببلاش اليومين دول


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مبهذرش
> كل واحد ضحك فى الموضوع لازم يبعتلها تقييم



*حصللل
بعتلها واحد تقييم نوابى معتبر وربنا يستر :dntknw:*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

فيه ناس  مقيمتش لسه 
اللى مش هيقيم هديله بالسالب 
انتوا احرار
ههههههههههههههه 
وبعدين كل واحد داخل يستعجب على السؤال
مع ان البنت فتحت افاق جديدة لكل واحد منكم
كل واحد قاس رقابته بأيدة ولالا  وفيه اللى راح جاب مسطرة  وقعد يقيس واللى جابت مازورة وقاست  واللى وقفت ساعه قدام المرايه تشوف رقبتها ماشيه على جسمها ولا لا 
مالكوش فى الابداع انتوا


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *السبب فى ده كله انا وسبارو
> عموماً انا مليش دعوه
> *



اشهدوووووووووووا يا اعضاء علي مينا المفتري دااااااااا
رغم انه اول واحد رد علي الموضوع
وعاوز يدبسني انا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> اشهدوووووووووووا يا اعضاء علي مينا المفتري دااااااااا
> رغم انه اول واحد رد علي الموضوع
> وعاوز يدبسني انا



*اشهد بالحق ده انتوا ولعتولها الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فيه ناس  مقيمتش لسه
> اللى مش هيقيم هديله بالسالب
> انتوا احرار
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق صح قعدت اسال نفسي هو بابا رقبته طويله ولا صغيرة
طب اخويا طب كذ وكذا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الصراحه معرفتش مدي طول وقصر الرقبه
ال قولنا يا جو الرقبه الطويله من كام سم والمدفوسه علي راي بوب او المدكوكه علي راي حبوا اعدائكم  من كام 
ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

6 تقييمات والمشاركات 14 صفحة  لا دة انتوا بتهذروا بقى 
يا جدعان قيموها والنبى 
انا مبسوط منها


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> 6 تقييمات والمشاركات 14 صفحة  لا دة انتوا بتهذروا بقى
> يا جدعان قيموها والنبى
> انا مبسوط منها



*افضل اشحت عليها تقييمات 
هى شكلها مش جاى تانى ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق صح قعدت اسال نفسي هو بابا رقبته طويله ولا صغيرة
> طب اخويا طب كذ وكذا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس الصراحه معرفتش مدي طول وقصر الرقبه
> ...


الطويله من مقاس الوزة لمقاس الزرافة 
والقصيرة من مقاس البطة للخنزير


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *افضل اشحت عليها تقييمات
> هى شكلها مش جاى تانى ههههههههههههه​*


انا متاكد من دة  
بس  علشان الناس الحلوة دى متحسش بالذنب 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> فيه ناس مقيمتش لسه
> اللى مش هيقيم هديله بالسالب
> انتوا احرار
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


و ليه التعب ده كولو ده واجب على الرجال بما إن الموضوع و السوئال كان على ررقبا رجاليه مش نسائيه.....ههههههههههه
عماتا انا قيمتاها من زمان لما حسيت إنها زعلت بجد... يا رب تكون مش زعلانا خلاص و تدحك معانا


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و ليه التعب ده كولو ده واجب على الرجال بما إن الموضوع و السوئال كان على ررقبا رجاليه مش نسائيه.....ههههههههههه
> عماتا انا قيمتاها من زمان لما حسيت إنها زعلت بجد... يا رب تكون مش زعلانا خلاص و تدحك معانا


حتى دى فيها عنصريه 
لا بقى انتوا اللى ضحكتوا عليها وانتوا اللى تقيموها


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اشهد بالحق ده انتوا ولعتولها الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه*​


لا لا بلاش   ظلم  يا كوكي هو السؤال  كان مولع لوحده من قبل ما حد يجي ناحيته




oesi no قال:


> الطويله من مقاس الوزة لمقاس الزرافة
> والقصيرة من مقاس البطة للخنزير



افادتني افادك الله هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

> ال قولنا يا جو الرقبه الطويله من كام سم والمدفوسه علي راي بوب او المدكوكه علي راي حبوا اعدائكم من كام
> ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههه هى عماتا كل الرقاب فى البدايه بتبقا طول واااحد و على حسب الشغل بقا واحد خد على دماغو كتير تلاقى رقبتو باقت من النوع المدكوك إلى هى لا تتعدى الفسوه الفسوتين...
 اما النوع الطويل ميغركيش ده كان مدكوك بردو بس فطس خالص و وهو بيتشد بالبنز طلع زياده لبره فبقا من النوع الطويل الزرافه و طولو يتعدى ال7 او ال8 فسوات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههه هى عماتا كل الرقاب فى البدايه بتبقا طول واااحد و على حسب الشغل بقا واحد خد على دماغو كتير تلاقى رقبتو باقت من النوع المدكوك إلى هى لا تتعدى الفسوه الفسوتين...
> اما النوع الطويل ميغركيش ده كان مدكوك بردو بس فطس خالص و وهو بيتشد بالبنز طلع زياده لبره فبقا من النوع الطويل الزرافه و طولو يتعدى ال7 او ال8 فسوات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
بس قوليلي الفسوة والفسوتين يعني كام سم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههه
طب بامانه زمايلي من كتر ضحكي اخدوا لينك المنتدي وداخلين يشوفوا الموضوع


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
> بس قوليلي الفسوة والفسوتين يعني كام سم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههه
> طب بامانه زمايلي من كتر ضحكي اخدوا لينك المنتدي وداخلين يشوفوا الموضوع


*اخص عليكي يا سبارو قصرتي رقبتنا 
و بتفرجي كمان علينا الناس طيب اي حد داخل يقول احم ولا حاجه لا يكون حد كاشف راسه :t33:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب انا رقبتي بطول صوباعي السبابه


كدا تتحسب تبع العنق الطويله ولا العنق القصير ولا العنق المدفوسه ؟



واللي يجاوب يجيب الاثبات وليه جايزه

وانشالله ماحد حوش ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
> بس قوليلي الفسوة والفسوتين يعني كام سم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههه
> طب بامانه زمايلي من كتر ضحكي اخدوا لينك المنتدي وداخلين يشوفوا الموضوع


 
 الفسوه عباره عن 1.50cm
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انا رقبتي بطول صوباعي السبابه
> 
> 
> ...


وطول صباعك كام فسوة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> *بس قوليلي الفسوة والفسوتين يعني كام سم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*


قيل أن : الفسوة هى أقل من ميللى ببضعة ميلمترات ...
وبالكشف عنها فى معجم تكسير اللغة العربية :
فسا - يفسى - فسوة ..وجمعها فساوى أو فسوات 
ويجوز أن نُطلق عليها جمعاً فساسى ..( وهو جمع تكسير ) 
و(قيل) ان الفسوة محلها القلب ...( علشان اللى نيته خبيثة )
هذا والله أعلم ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> قيل أن : الفسوة هى أقل من ميللى ببضعة ميلمترات ...
> وبالكشف عنها فى معجم تكسير اللغة العربية :
> فسا - يفسى - فسوة ..وجمعها فساوى أو فسوات
> ويجوز أن نُطلق عليها جمعاً فساسى ..( وهو جمع تكسير )
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرااااااام عليكو هترفد رسمى مديرى طلع بجد و عايزنى اترجملو المكتوب اترجملو جمع التكسير دا إذااااااى الله يسامحكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وطول صباعك كام فسوة




ههههههههههههههههههههه
10 فسوة او زي ما تحب بقي :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرااااااام عليكو هترفد رسمى مديرى طلع بجد و عايزنى اترجملو المكتوب اتركملو جمع التكسير دا إذااااااى الله يسامحكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه


اترفدى أحسن ...علشان تبطلى تحطيم فى اللغة العربية ....
عايزين هدية لأختنا ( الفتاة السعيدة ) علشان فرفشت المنتدى كله النهاردة ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> قيل أن : الفسوة هى أقل من ميللى ببضعة ميلمترات ...
> وبالكشف عنها فى معجم تكسير اللغة العربية :
> فسا - يفسى - فسوة ..وجمعها فساوى أو فسوات
> ويجوز أن نُطلق عليها جمعاً فساسى ..( وهو جمع تكسير )
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت قلبت مدرس فسوة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اترفدى أحسن ...علشان تبطلى تحطيم فى اللغة العربية ....
> عايزين هدية لأختنا ( الفتاة السعيدة ) علشان فرفشت المنتدى كله النهاردة ...




هههههههههههههههههههه

قصدك من امبارح بقي

انت اللي دخلت الحفله متاخر قوي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اترفدى أحسن ...علشان تبطلى تحطيم فى اللغة العربية ....
> عايزين هدية لأختنا ( الفتاة السعيدة ) علشان فرفشت المنتدى كله النهاردة ...


 ياسوادك  يا  عبود.....ما هو هيجى على دماغك لو إترفدت..... هجيلك اقفلك على باب المكتب و هئجر لمدرسه الفزياء بلطجيه و هاخد دورها ههههههههههههههه بس الاول اقيس رقبتك علشان لو  اطول من 8 فسوات يبقا مش تنفع الزرافه تكسب ......ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...
 الفرفشه تى بادئا من إمبارح  فاتك يوم هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 فبراير 2012)

* انا اسمع انه البنت رقبتها تكون طويلة تكون من علامات الجمال  لكن الراجل مش عارف الصراحة بس اعتقد لالا​*


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *اخص عليكي يا سبارو قصرتي رقبتنا
> و بتفرجي كمان علينا الناس طيب اي حد داخل يقول احم ولا حاجه لا يكون حد كاشف راسه :t33:*



ههههههههههههههه هعمل ايه فضحتوني  ولولا المدير مشي كنتوا هترفدوني 
  بس ايه حكايه قصرت رقبتكم دي ايه  بقت مدكوكه ومدفوسه خلاص 
ههههههههههههههه



+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انا رقبتي بطول صوباعي السبابه
> 
> 
> ...


يا جاهله المدفوسه والمدكوكه والقصيرة بذات المعني كمان هنعلمكم لغه عربيه 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> قيل أن : الفسوة هى أقل من ميللى ببضعة ميلمترات ...
> وبالكشف عنها فى معجم تكسير اللغة العربية :
> فسا - يفسى - فسوة ..وجمعها فساوى أو فسوات
> ويجوز أن نُطلق عليها جمعاً فساسى ..( وهو جمع تكسير )
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرااااااام عليكو هترفد رسمى مديرى طلع بجد و عايزنى اترجملو المكتوب اترجملو جمع التكسير دا إذااااااى الله يسامحكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه



انا مديري مشي والموظفين كمان بضحك براحتي ههههههههههههه
عقبالك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة حرام عليكم بجد ...16 صفحة و156 مشاركة ..و1167 مشاهدة.
كل ده علشان واحد قفاه طويل ؟؟ ...وأية يعنى ..
ما " أم كلثوم " غنيت لحبيبها ( صعبان عليا جفاك ) ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يا جاهله المدفوسه والمدكوكه والقصيرة بذات المعني كمان هنعلمكم لغه عربيه
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




لا يا جميله
مهي دلوقت اختلفت بقي
بقيت بالفسوة وكل كام فسوة بتعبر عن معني

يعني القصيره ليها عدد فسوات معين
والمدكوكه هكذا
والمدفوسه بقي مالهاش فسوات خالص
هههههههههههههههههههههه



اشرح تاني الفسوات ولا خلاص فخمتوا كدا


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعة حرام عليكوا مش علشان قلتلكوا كلمة مدفوسة و جديدة كده كل واحد يقول اي جملة يدخل كلمتي يا ريت تاخدوها اقتباس بخطي و تقولوا تحت رعاية بوب:ranting:
*


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا يا جميله
> مهي دلوقت اختلفت بقي
> بقيت بالفسوة وكل كام فسوة بتعبر عن معني
> 
> ...


*علي راي سعيد صالح 
من زمان الواحد مقراش جوابات *


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياجماعة حرام عليكم بجد ...16 صفحة و156 مشاركة ..و1167 مشاهدة.
> كل ده علشان واحد قفاه طويل ؟؟ ...وأية يعنى ..
> ما " أم كلثوم " غنيت لحبيبها ( صعبان عليا جفاك ) ؟



هو اكيد صعب عليها من كتر الضرب اكيد كان طويل 
هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه



+Nevena+ قال:


> لا يا جميله
> مهي دلوقت اختلفت بقي
> بقيت بالفسوة وكل كام فسوة بتعبر عن معني
> 
> ...




لا فخمت طلعت انا الجاهله هههههههه نسيت موضوع الفسوات دا 



bob قال:


> *يا جماعة حرام عليكوا مش علشان قلتلكوا كلمة مدفوسة و جديدة كده كل واحد يقول اي جملة يدخل كلمتي يا ريت تاخدوها اقتباس بخطي و تقولوا تحت رعاية بوب:ranting:
> *



الراعي الرسمي للمدافيس 

بوووووووووووووب 
هههههههههههههههه اي خدمة يا بوب


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههه ايه الموضوع الغريب دا
حرام عليكوا انا بضحك من امبارح
شكل البنت مش هتدخل تاني للموضوع او المنتدة كله


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياجماعة حرام عليكم بجد ...16 صفحة و156 مشاركة ..و1167 مشاهدة.
> كل ده علشان واحد قفاه طويل ؟؟ ...وأية يعنى ..
> ما " أم كلثوم " غنيت لحبيبها ( صعبان عليا جفاك ) ؟



ههههههههههههههههههههه
هولاء هم اعضاء المنتدي وقت الفرفشه والتهيس

منورين والنبي ههههههههه


بس انا اعترض مالكش دعوه بجفه ام كلثوم بقي :ranting:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *يا جماعة حرام عليكوا مش علشان قلتلكوا كلمة مدفوسة و جديدة كده كل واحد يقول اي جملة يدخل كلمتي يا ريت تاخدوها اقتباس بخطي و تقولوا تحت رعاية بوب:ranting:*


هى اية اللى تحت رعاية (بوب) المدفوسة وألا ( الفسوة ) ؟؟
هههههههه كدة شكلك مش حلو ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياجماعة حرام عليكم بجد ...16 صفحة و156 مشاركة ..و1167 مشاهدة.
> كل ده علشان واحد قفاه طويل ؟؟ ...وأية يعنى ..
> ما " أم كلثوم " غنيت لحبيبها ( صعبان عليا جفاك ) ؟


 
 بعيد عنك شعب جاااد و يحب الجديه ..شوفت إنت اكثر من كدا جديه...و تيتيا و ماميا و بابيا ههههههههههههههههه مع جمع جميع الرقاب و النتيجا هتبقا فساسى عند جمعم إذ إن قيل إنه جمع التكسييير هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بزمتك فاهم حاجه من إلى انا قولتو ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

حرام هعليكوا بجد بقي


انا امي بتقولي انتي اتجننتي ولا ايه
عماله تضحكي قدام الجهاز لوحدك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

سيبونا نشوف شغلنا بقى ...
طب تصدقوا بأية ؟ 
هتصدقوا ان شاء الله ...
وانا بارد على ميل تانى لواحد فى الصين عملت له (بيست) وأنا ناسى خالص ان واخد كوبى من مشاركة عمنا ( حبوا ) باللغة العربية المتنيلة طبعا ....ههههههههههه
تصدقوا ان الراجل الصينى فهمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بركاتك ياخواجة (حبوا) ...الراجل بدل ما هيبعت لى الكتالوج هيبعت لى (فسوة)
ههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيوتكوا بقى عااااااااااايزين نشوف شغلناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

> الراعي الرسمي للمدافيس
> 
> بوووووووووووووب
> هههههههههههههههه اي خدمة يا بوب


*ههههههههه لا يا سبارو انا اللي بجبلكم الكلمات الجديدة*


> هى اية اللى تحت رعاية (بوب) المدفوسة وألا ( الفسوة ) ؟؟
> هههههههه كدة شكلك مش حلو ....


*لا الكلمات الجديدة يا عمنا و علي فكرة بقي
محمود عبد العزيز غني للقفا قبل ام كلثوم في فيلم الكيف ركز :smil13:*


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> سيبونا نشوف شغلنا بقى ...
> طب تصدقوا بأية ؟
> هتصدقوا ان شاء الله ...
> وانا بارد على ميل تانى لواحد فى الصين عملت له (بيست) وأنا ناسى خالص ان واخد كوبى من مشاركة عمنا ( حبوا ) باللغة العربية المتنيلة طبعا ....ههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههه ههههههههههه
شغل ايه يا عبود والموضوع مفتوح انسي خالص 
ركز في الفسوة والفسوتين اهم هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بقولكم ايه اللى هيجيب سيرة ام كلثوم مش هسكتله 
كله الا الست ​


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حرام هعليكوا بجد بقي
> 
> 
> انا امي بتقولي انتي اتجننتي ولا ايه
> عماله تضحكي قدام الجهاز لوحدك



وريها الموضوع يا نيفين وخليها تساعدك في الضحك
تكسبي فيها ثواب ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> سيبونا نشوف شغلنا بقى ...
> طب تصدقوا بأية ؟
> هتصدقوا ان شاء الله ...
> وانا بارد على ميل تانى لواحد فى الصين عملت له (بيست) وأنا ناسى خالص ان واخد كوبى من مشاركة عمنا ( حبوا ) باللغة العربية المتنيلة طبعا ....ههههههههههه
> ...



الله بقي يا رداله
هو انا بعتلك الموضوع عشان تخرب بيتنا ولا ايش يا عمنا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس قولي الراجل الصيني فهم يعني ايه فسوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طب خليه يشرحها صيني واهو نثقف نفسنا شويه معاك
ويالا صيني صيني حد لاقي يعني :blush2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> وريها الموضوع يا نيفين وخليها تساعدك في الضحك
> تكسبي فيها ثواب ههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتي دي بتزعقلي عشان اقوم اروق الشقه واعمل الاكل
وانا مش قادره اقفل الموضوع




ربنا يسامحك يا صاحبه الموضوع
خليتنا نلزق فيه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

صاحبة الموضوع جات looool


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يابنتي دي بتزعقلي عشان اقوم اروق الشقه واعمل الاكل
> وانا مش قادره اقفل الموضوع
> 
> ...



تعالي نقوم انا وانتي ونقفل الموضوع ونفتحه لما نخلص الي ورانا 
احتلال بقي ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> صاحبة الموضوع جات looool


دى على ما تقرا الـ 18 صفحة هيكون جالها سكتة قلبية ...وأكون أنا خسرت البيعة اللى قدامى


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

19 يا حج 
ركز فى الموضوع
البيع بيروح ويجى
لكن الموضوع ده  مبيجيش منه كتير
انا مش قادر اقوم انام بسببه
وعندى كحة رهيبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

لووووووولي
 طب انا الحق اتهش بقي

بدل ما تشكي لدونا

ودون تيجي تهشني

اتهش بكرامتي احسن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> سيبونا نشوف شغلنا بقى ...
> طب تصدقوا بأية ؟
> هتصدقوا ان شاء الله ...
> وانا بارد على ميل تانى لواحد فى الصين عملت له (بيست) وأنا ناسى خالص ان واخد كوبى من مشاركة عمنا ( حبوا ) باللغة العربية المتنيلة طبعا ....ههههههههههه
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و اخد كوبى من مشركتى ليه يا عبود... اوعا تكون هتفضحنى على الهواء هههههههههههههههههه
 شوفت بقا إن اللغه بتعتى اصلها صينى بس بعد البرد قلبت على عربى هههههههههههههههه قاصدى بعد كام فسوه كدا من فسوات طول الرقبه قلبه على عربى ههههههههه ادينا بنلتزم بالنص الرقبى للموضوع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اى خودمه يا عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس قولي الراجل الصيني فهم يعني ايه فسوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههه
أيوة فاكرنى باعت أطلب طلبية جديدة من ( معطر الجو ) ....


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

دونا ياريت  متمشيش علشان انا متوقع شتيمه بالاب والقمع هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ههههههههههه
> أيوة فاكرنى باعت أطلب طلبية جديدة من ( معطر الجو ) ....


 هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها شوفت فتحت لك مجال شغل جدييييد


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ههههههههههه
> أيوة فاكرنى باعت أطلب طلبية جديدة من ( معطر الجو ) ....




هههههههههههههههههههه
معطر جو اسمه فسوة يا ساتر يارب
ودا من قله الاسامي يعني ولا ايه
شكله مدفوس بقي 
( برعايه بوب ) اي خدعوه يا بوب اهو


ودا حلو بقي علي كدا

بص هو مدام هايكون من استرادك
ابعتلي كرتونه وعلي خساب صاخب المخل
:blush2:


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها شوفت فتحت لك مجال شغل جدييييد



خدي نسبه 10 بالمية علي الاقل من الطلبية دي هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

يا ولاد اللذينه سبوني اتهش من هنا بقي







دون خليكي بره الموضوع شويه
لحد ما اقنع نفسي اني اتهش بالذوق

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

جكوبل دانوش ريعنا​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> جكوبل دانوش ريعنا​


مش قولتلك هنتشتم 
اهو اتشتمنا ومش فاهمين اتشتمنا بالاب ولا بالام


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> جكوبل دانوش ريعنا​


*حد يجبلنا خبير خطوط طيب مش حينفع كده *


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش قولتلك هنتشتم
> اهو اتشتمنا ومش فاهمين اتشتمنا بالاب ولا بالام



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب حد يلحق يترجم والنبي
قالت ايه 

عشان نعرف نرد :love34:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> جكوبل دانوش ريعنا​




ليه يا جميله كدا ؟
ترجمي والنبي يا قمره

دا احنا بعتنالك تقييمات كتيره علي الموضوع الجميل دا


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

read my last topic , then you will know what i meant


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> جكوبل دانوش ريعنا​


 
بوسى يا هابى لو شتيما هسكت اسلنا مزودنها هههههههههه بس لو تعويزه:yaka:
 ابوس إدك بالاش لحسن تكون تعويزه ططويل رقاب كل إلى شارك فى الموضوع..و الواحد رقابتو يدوب طولها  مناسب لو طولت فاسه  هتبقا مصيبه هههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا بجد اوعى تكونى متدايقا دا انتى بجد متعرفيش الضحك إلى من القلب ده الواحد مش دحكو من زمااان..بجد مرسى ليكى:flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> جكوبل دانوش ريعنا​


هاتوا لنا حبوا ...هى المتعلمة الوحيدة اللى بينا ...


----------



## TELLER (16 فبراير 2012)

#*1* 


موضوه هابى الجديد عن المناخير


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

واضح ان سنها صغير 
وبتحاول تشتغلنا علشان نديها تقييمات تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

أكبر منك وحياة عينك يا أويسي نو , وأنا مبديش تقييماتك , تنباع أنت وياهم بالعزا
مش قاتلة حالي على تقييماتك ,



توقيعك في تقييماتك , وفهمك كفاية


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه المناخير دي
مفيش للودان اللي طالعه بره طيب 

والعيون المدعبسه

والشفايف المهرطله


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أكبر منك وحياة عينك يا أويسي نو , وأنا مبديش تقييماتك , تنباع أنت وياهم بالعزا
> مش قاتلة حالي على تقييماتك ,
> 
> 
> ...


الله يباركلك تسيبى عينيا مكانهم  ههههههههههههه 
تصدقى انا غلطان انى فكرت اخلى الناس تبسطك بتقييمات بدل ما تيجى تضايقى 
تاخدى شويه بالسلبى ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أكبر منك وحياة عينك يا أويسي نو , وأنا مبديش تقييماتك , تنباع أنت وياهم بالعزا
> مش قاتلة حالي على تقييماتك
> 
> توقيعك في تقييماتك , وفهمك كفاية


كفاية كده ياجماعة ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> كفاية كده ياجماعة ...


 
حااااااضر يا مثتر هاااسكت اهووو


:36_11_13:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤؤ


سبنا شويه كمان يا عبود والنبي
انشالله فسوة بس
هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

بالهداوة بس يا جماعه 
انا بس خايف افضل بارد كدة قصادها يجيلها انهيار عصبى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بالهداوة بس يا جماعه
> انا بس خايف افضل بارد كدة قصادها يجيلها انهيار عصبى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه
فداك يا جو
هايجي غيرها كتير :new4:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

وانا اشيل ذنبها ليييييييييييييه


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> فداك يا جو
> هايجي غيرها كتير :new4:


من فين ؟


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> من فين ؟


النت مليان :t33:


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> النت مليان :t33:



بأمثالك ؟ :t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> بأمثالك ؟ :t33:



ياريت يكون مليان بأمثاله
مش امثالك

اصل البلدي مش ناقصه :ranting:


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياريت يكون مليان بأمثاله
> مش امثالك
> 
> اصل البلدي مش ناقصه :ranting:



هههههههههههههههههه
أصلا أنا مفيش مني اتنين في الدنيا :spor24:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> أصلا أنا مفيش مني اتنين في الدنيا :spor24:



نشكر ربنا ونبوس ايدينا وش وطهر
لو في منك انت خربت ههههههههههههه



للتوضيح
دا مثل مصري علي فكره


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2012)

*كفايه فعلا دى متستاهلش ان حد يعبرها بالرد حقيقى*​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> بأمثالك ؟ :t33:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اه مليان بامثالى 
لكن اللى زيك مكانهم مش هنا 
مكانهم فوووووووووووووق


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

22 صفحة فى الرقبة الطويلة ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

يا كوكي سيبنا اهو الواحد بيضحك شويه ببلاش


بذمتك عمرك ضحكتي علي مسرحيه
زي ما ضحكتي هنا معانا


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> 22 صفحة فى الرقبة الطويلة ههههههههههههه


انتى كنتى فين يا حجه 
كنا محتاجين شويه غلاسه 
صحيح ربنا كرمنا اوى من وسع  بس برضه وجودك من الاول كان مطلوب اوى


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

شو في هون ؟ 
يلا كل واحد على بيته يا جماعة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

> انتى كنتى فين يا حجه
> كنا محتاجين شويه غلاسه
> صحيح ربنا كرمنا اوى من وسع  بس برضه وجودك من الاول كان مطلوب اوى


انا افتكرته موضوع عابر :t33: :t33:

فجأة ببص لقيته 22 صفحة :scenic:

اخص عليكوا  :smil13: محدش ينبهنى هههههههههههههه 

مكنش العشم


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

كوينا روحي نامي وهنصحكي علي الموضوع الجديد
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

نيفو الموضوع فاتنى اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

حبيتي في موضوع جديد
اسمه تاني ؟

تعالي هناك نلعب شويه انا وانتي

بس مش تقولي لدون

اصلها عماله تهشني من كل موضوع
هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شو في هون ؟
> يلا كل واحد على بيته يا جماعة


لا انا واخد الموضوع دة بيتى واخده وضع يد من الاخر هنصب خيمه وهنام هنا 


tasoni queena قال:


> انا افتكرته موضوع عابر :t33: :t33:
> 
> فجأة ببص لقيته 22 صفحة :scenic:
> 
> ...


انا برضه لحقته فى الصفحة ال 11 دول شغالين من امبارح 
مكنش العشم 


+Nevena+ قال:


> كوينا روحي نامي وهنصحكي علي الموضوع الجديد
> هههههههههههههههههههه


ياريت تصحونى انا كمان 
قولوا فى بروفايلى حفله بس وهتلاقونى جيت جرى


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نيفو الموضوع فاتنى اعمل ايه ؟


*خدي الموضوع اللي بعده* :t33:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حبيتي في موضوع جديد
> اسمه تاني ؟
> 
> تعالي هناك نلعب شويه انا وانتي
> ...


اتقفل من ساعه 
قال وانتى اللى هتصحينا 
ده انتى محتاجة منبه تعلقيه فى رقابتك
دة لو كانت طويله يعنى :t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا انا واخد الموضوع دة بيتى واخده وضع يد من الاخر هنصب خيمه وهنام هنا
> 
> انا برضه لحقته فى الصفحة ال 11 دول شغالين من امبارح
> مكنش العشم
> ...



لا محدش ينام السهره صباحي انهارده كمان

اللي هايفوته جزء من المسرحيه 

مش هايعرف يرجعها بسهوله تاني
:love34:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اتقفل من ساعه
> قال وانتى اللى هتصحينا
> ده انتى محتاجة منبه تعلقيه فى رقابتك
> دة لو كانت طويله يعنى :t33:




لا مش تقول كدا 
بقي انا خلصت اللي ورايا بسرعه عشان اتابعه
يتقفل

طب استني اللي بعده بقي هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعا نهدا شويه بقا بدل ما نتهش... بس عايزا اقول لكم هابى بنوته جديده معانا و سئلت سوئالها فى موضوع و مش كانت متوقعا إن الموضوع يقلب هزار و ضحك...هو الموضوع طبيعى جدا و معمول عليه دراسات و مفيش مشكله فيه بس إحنا مسدقنا و قلبنا الموضوع كله هزار..هى ممكن علشان مش تعرفنا تكون اخدت الموضوع إهانه و تريقه...و ده مش عيب فيها.. إحنا كلنا لاذم نتقبل بعض..و اصلنا بردو مسكتناش لما حسينا إناها إتدايقت... انا عارفا إناها فى كلامها غلتط فى الاول و كولنا بمحبه برردو مشيناها .. بس إحنا فى الخر كلنا إخوات و مش هنزعل من بعض واكيد إنت كمان يا هابى مش زعلانا من حد فينا....


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنا لو عارفة كدا حيتقلب الموضوع ضحك و مسخرة واستهزاء مكنتش طرحتو أساسا ,,
> أخس عليكم
> قال منتدى مسيحي قال !!



*معك حق يا هابي جيرل

الموضوع قلب بطريقة غريبة لإستهزاء ... وهجوم غير مبرر على شخصك 

ملاحظة: كنت كاتب رد ، بس مش عارف ما طلع بسبب سوء النت عندي أو بسبب حذفوا من الإشراف ، لو من الإشراف أعتذر للإعادة ولو من النت حصل خير 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

شوفتونى لما قلبت ملاك :smile01
 اقفلو الموضوع بقا عايزا اروح هههههههههههه مش عايزا حاجا تفوووتنى هههههههههههه


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *معك حق يا هابي جيرل
> 
> الموضوع قلب بطريقة غريبة لإستهزاء ... وهجوم غير مبرر على شخصك
> 
> ...


ميرسي ليك ولتفهمك 
يا ريت الكل يكون واعي متل حضرتك


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

*انا مش فاهم ليه الموضوع قلب دراما و وعظ ليه كده !!
الموضوع اتفتح و اتجاوب عليه بكل ادب من اعضاء كتير 
و بعدين حد يطلعلي اي عضو هنا و منهم انا كتبت ردود اي تعليق استهزاء علي طارحة الموضوع و ايه علاقة ده بمنتدي مسيحي او غيره!!!
 كل الردود رد من عضو علي التاني لا تمس الغير بأي تجريح
انا رايي طالما في ناس بتتضايق من الهزار او ردود الاعضاء متنزلش مواضيع و تبقي تبعت علي الخاص الاسئلة لاعضاء معينين
احنا في عالم النت يعني عالم الاوهام اكيد محدش يعرف صاحبة الموضوع علشان يدخل يتريق و يستهزء 
و شكرا و اسف للهزار و مش حتتكرر مني تاني
*


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> ميرسي ليك ولتفهمك
> يا ريت الكل يكون واعي متل حضرتك



تسلمي

بس الغريب يا ستي إنو إنتي يالي طلعتي غلطانة ، ومش بتفهمي المزح والهزار ، بس أنا قرأت من تاني رد على موضوعك استهزاء لشخصك ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 فبراير 2012)

*أقترح و بكل تواضع و أحترام تثبيت الموضوع  .... *


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

> الموضوع اتفتح و اتجاوب عليه بكل ادب من اعضاء كتير



لا ، من تاني رد أو تالت رد تحوّل لاستهزاء وتقليل قيمة ، ومن ثم تلوموها لأنها لم تفهم إستهزائكم بها


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا ، من تاني رد أو تالت رد تحوّل لاستهزاء وتقليل قيمة ، ومن ثم تلوموها لأنها لم تفهم إستهزائكم بها


*استهزاء !!! هل الرد علي السؤال بطريقة فكاهية يعني استهزاء !!*


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا مش فاهم ليه الموضوع قلب دراما و وعظ ليه كده !!
> الموضوع اتفتح و اتجاوب عليه بكل ادب من اعضاء كتير
> و بعدين حد يطلعلي اي عضو هنا و منهم انا كتبت ردود اي تعليق استهزاء علي طارحة الموضوع و ايه علاقة ده بمنتدي مسيحي او غيره!!!
> كل الردود رد من عضو علي التاني لا تمس الغير بأي تجريح
> ...



مين يلي بعت رابط الموضوع برسائل خاصة للأعضاء ؟؟
أنت واهم يا حبيبي , دي بجوز أصحابك هنن يلي بعتوا الرابط بس مش أنا ,

ودي أكبر زلة من تمك عشان تبين أنو أنتو قلبتوا الموضوع لاستهزاء ومسخرة وفوق كدا نشرتو الرابط عشان الهزار ,,

أخس عليكم بس , مش قادرين تلاقو هزار ببلدكم وبأمكنتكم عشان الأحوال بالوطن العربي بتقوموا بتهزروا علي و بتستهزئوا بموضوعي ,

فعلا , أنا اتغششت بالمسيحيين المؤمنين 
بالرغم من أنني مسيحية بس أنا طرحت موضوعي بمنتدى علماني أغلبهم ملحدين واعيين ومحدش استهزء خاااالص بالعكس كلو جاوب وأعطى رأيه بكل جدية وأدب ,
بس أنتوا يا حييييف ,,
أنتوا رضيانين عن ردودكم بالرغم من أنو المسيح عم يشوفها ؟


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *استهزاء !!! هل الرد علي السؤال بطريقة فكاهية يعني استهزاء !!*



لمّا يكون الموضوع بنظر كاتبو جدّي ، معناتو أن تكتب عبارات مثل الموضوع ضحّكني ومن هلعبارات التي تقلل من قيمة الكاتب ، أظن الموضع انقلب من فكاهي إلى استهزائي ، والغريب أنكم تلومونها بسبب عدم وجود حس فكاهة عندها !! وطلعت هي يالي مش فاهمة والغلطانة !


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> مين يلي بعت رابط الموضوع برسائل خاصة للأعضاء ؟؟
> أنت واهم يا حبيبي , دي بجوز أصحابك هنن يلي بعتوا الرابط بس مش أنا ,
> 
> ودي أكبر زلة من تمك عشان تبين أنو أنتو قلبتوا الموضوع لاستهزاء ومسخرة وفوق كدا نشرتو الرابط عشان الهزار ,,
> ...


*اختي انا مسيحي كويس نشكر ربنا 
انا مش شايف اني عملت حاجه غلط لما هزرت مع اخواتي هنا 
عمر الضحك ما كان خطية , ربما في نظرك الضحك خطية و دي حاجه بترجع لراي حضرتك 
ايه علاقة المسيحية و المسيح و الملحدين بموضوع رقبة !! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*الاخت هابى جيرل 
مفيش اى حد سخر واستهزأ بشخصك بالعكس الكل كان يتمنى انك تشاركيهم الهزار والضحك 
تم اجابة سؤالك ف الاول من اكتر من عضو وبعدها الامر قلب لهزار والموضوع اساسا مينفعش نقول اتشتت لانه ف الاساس سؤال بسيط تمت الاجابه عليه
بصراحه الاساءه الوحيده اللى شوفتها كانت منك باتهامك لاكثر من شخص بالوقاحه باسلوبك الهجومى بعدم تقبلك للمحبه 
كنا تتمنى تكونى اكثر تفهم للروح الاسريه الموجوده هنا وتحاولى تندمجى وكنتى هتكسبى اخوات واصدقاء حقيقى ميتعوضوش ولكن طبعااا ليكى كامل الحريه ف قبول المحبه أو رفضها
زى ما قلتلتك هحاول افصل الموضوع لموضوعين موضوع يخص سؤالك والاجابه عليه والتانى لباقى المشاركات علشان ميبقاش يخصك من بعيد أو قريب
مى تو عارفاك بتوزن الامور اكتر من كده وعارفه ومتأكده انك ملحقتش تشوف كل المشاركات ولا شوفت الموضوع اتطور ازاى
احنا عمرنا ما كنا هنقبل كاداره اى سخريه او استهزاء لاى عضو لكن الامر فعلا بسيط وف فرق كبير بين الضحك والروح المرحه والسخريه والاستهزاء الغير مقبول
نرجو مره تانيه يا هابى تراجعى نظرتك للامر وتحسنى من اسلوبك وتقللى من هجومك الغير مبرر وعموما اهلا بيكى ونرجوو انك متزعليش مننا واعتقد دى رغبة الكل واللى اترجمت ف صورة تقييمات محبه 
سلام ونعمه للجميع*


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لمّا يكون الموضوع بنظر كاتبو جدّي ، معناتو أن تكتب عبارات مثل الموضوع ضحّكني ومن هلعبارات التي تقلل من قيمة الكاتب ، أظن الموضع انقلب من فكاهي إلى استهزائي ، والغريب أنكم تلومونها بسبب عدم وجود حس فكاهة عندها !! وطلعت هي يالي مش فاهمة والغلطانة !


*حضرتك لما يبقي الموضوع جدي و يدخل عضو ما يتكلم و يلاقي بدل ما يلاقي لوم علي رده يلاقي شتيمة و كلام زي مسخرة و وقح و كلا من هذا القبيل يبقي ايه !!! ( يبقي عيب)*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع ما في أستهزاء ...
انا جاوبت على هذا الشي 
صاحبة الموضوع تأخذ مسألة طول الرقبة بشكل جدي فوق الطبيعي !! 
هذة هي المشكلة 
:flowers:  *


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا ، من تاني رد أو تالت رد تحوّل لاستهزاء وتقليل قيمة ، ومن ثم تلوموها لأنها لم تفهم إستهزائكم بها


وهل يحق لها بوصف أحد العضوات بالوقحة والوقاحة 
لمجرد إنها ردت عليها رد عادي .. لا أعتقد مي توو ..


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الصراحه سؤال فطسني من الضحك غريب كده
> بس الشاب هيتحجب يعني عشان يغطي رقبته ولا انا فاهمه الموضوع غلط



*ست الكل دونا

هذه أول مداخلة مكتوبة ، كيف تجدينها غير استهزائية ؟؟ يعني أنا أكتب موضوع ألاقي الكل كاتب ردود من شاكلة هههههههه ، ماذا تتوقعي أن تكون ردة فعلي؟

يعني الزميل المحترم نازل تخويت من بداية الموضوع ، وليس كما قيل تم الرد عادي ..

أنا قرأت أول 4 صفخات فقط ، ولم أحتاج للإكمال لأجد الكم الرهيب من الإستهزاء الغير مبرر  في حق الزميلة ، الصراحة تعاطفت جداً مع الزميلة من أول أربع صفحات ، وأعتقد أن ما قالته بحق الأعضاء قد يكون له مبرر ...

على أية حال ، ستي ، أعرف أنكم لن تتراجعوا عن خطأ صدر بحق عضو ما ، فأنا حدث معي موقف معيّن ، وأُسيء لي ، ومع ذلك وجدتُ أن هناك من يبرر  للمُخطيء 

آسف لتدخلي ، وكرمال مداخلتك سأصمت ، وسيكون هذا ردّي الأخير  في الموضوع ...*


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وهل يحق لها بوصف أحد العضوات بالوقحة والوقاحة
> لمجرد إنها ردت عليها رد عادي .. لا أعتقد مي توو ..



دا رد عادي ؟!!
إن كان هذا هو الرد العادي فكيف يكون الاستهزاء لديكم ؟
يعني بتقتلوا الواحد وبتقوصوه و بتنشقوه و بتقولوا عم نمزح معك..



خلاص بجد أنتوا ما في أمل منكم , بتعملوا العملة وبترموها علي,,
الله يرحمك يا أنشتاين عندما قال :
اثنان لا حدود لهما... الكون وغباء الإنسان


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وهل يحق لها بوصف أحد العضوات بالوقحة والوقاحة
> لمجرد إنها ردت عليها رد عادي .. لا أعتقد مي توو ..



ولماذا لا تعتقدين؟؟؟ انظري الزميل سبيرو كيف أساء للزميلة بطريقة استهزائية استعراضية؟؟

أنا وعدت الست دونا أن أصمت ، وردة فعل الزميلة مبررة يا روزيتا ، وما أعرفه عنك أنك حقانية ، وأتمنى أن تكوني كذلك هنا أيضاً


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أخس عليكم بس , *مش قادرين تلاقو هزار ببلدكم وبأمكنتكم* عشان الأحوال بالوطن العربي بتقوموا بتهزروا علي و بتستهزئوا بموضوعي ,


مش قادرين نلاقى هزار فى بلدنا ؟
دى بلدنا اللى بدعت الفكاهة فى العالم كله  ...ياهابى (!!)
المصرى هو الوحيد دوناً عن شعوب الأرض اللى بيسخر من آلامه ..
وأحنا اللى علمنا الأوطان  وشعوب الأرض كلها ..أزاى تضحك ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> دا رد عادي ؟!!
> إن كان هذا هو الرد العادي فكيف يكون الاستهزاء لديكم ؟
> يعني بتقتلوا الواحد وبتقوصوه و بتنشقوه و بتقولوا عم نمزح معك..
> 
> ...


*بصراحة لا أسمح لك بأن تقولي على عضوة متميزة جدا غبية 
روزيتا من أذكى الاعضاء هنا .....
التجاوز هو وسيلة غير صحيحة و غير سليمة 
أرجو منك سحب كلامك *


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> دا رد عادي ؟!!
> إن كان هذا هو الرد العادي فكيف يكون الاستهزاء لديكم ؟
> يعني بتقتلوا الواحد وبتقوصوه و بتنشقوه و بتقولوا عم نمزح معك..
> 
> ...


*رحمتك يا رب **و شكرا لحضرتك*


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> دا رد عادي ؟!!
> إن كان هذا هو الرد العادي فكيف يكون الاستهزاء لديكم ؟
> يعني بتقتلوا الواحد وبتقوصوه و بتنشقوه و بتقولوا عم نمزح معك..
> 
> ...



لا تلعبي دور المسكينة يا عزيزتي 
فالحق يقال أنتي من بدأتي بالشتمية وأنا كنت متابعة موضوعك من الأول 
وشفت كل ردودك على الأعضاء .. مع العلم إننا في المنتدى دائما منضحك ومنمزح في المواضيع ولو مش مصدقة روحي شوفي بنفسك .. 
على العموم لا أعتقد أنه من تصف أحدهم بالوقح والوقاحة يطلع منها هالكلام 


> فعلا , أنا اتغششت بالمسيحيين المؤمنين


فأنتي لا تعرفي قيمة المسيحية لذلك لا تتحدثي عن المسيحيين ...
من يعرف المسيحية لا يشتم كما فعلتي 
على الأقل لم يشتمك أحد حتى تشتميه وتصفيه بالوقح


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *بصراحة لا أسمح لك بأن تقولي على عضوة متميزة جدا غبية
> روزيتا من أذكى الاعضاء هنا .....
> التجاوز هو وسيلة غير صحيحة و غير سليمة
> أرجو منك سحب كلامك *


مش مشكلة رومان عزيزي 
العيب من أهل العيب ما هو عيب


----------



## happy girl (16 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا تلعبي دور المسكينة يا عزيزتي
> فالحق يقال أنتي من بدأتي بالشتمية وأنا كنت متابعة موضوعك من الأول
> وشفت كل ردودك على الأعضاء .. مع العلم إننا في المنتدى دائما منضحك ومنمزح في المواضيع ولو مش مصدقة روحي شوفي بنفسك ..
> على العموم لا أعتقد أنه من تصف أحدهم بالوقح والوقاحة يطلع منها هالكلام
> ...



أنا ما شتمتش أبدا يا فهمانة ,, أنا نسبت لك وللأعضاء صفة الوقاحة لأنكم بجد تستحقوها ,
يعني المسيح لما قال عن بعض الناس : يا أغبياء .. كان بيشتم ؟ معقولة كدا ؟
أكيد لا, هو قال أغبياء عشان هم بالفعل أغبياء , يعني دي صفة حقيقية مش شتيمة ,
طيب وفيكي حضرتك تقولي بقى , ازاي تقولو عن شخص رقبتو طويلة بأنه زرافة ؟
دي مش شتيمة وإهانة أكبر من الوقاحة ودي استهزاء بخلقة ربك يلي خلقك,
هاتي لشوف ردك ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

* ده مكانش رد فعل عضو ولا اتنين يا مى تو السؤال فعلا كان غريب بالنسبه لناس كتير لدرجة بعضهم افتكره من البدايه مازح ومع ذلك كتير مننا رد عليها ردود جاده ومقنعه وعاااادى جدااا ان الامر يتطور لحديث مازح خصوصا أنه لا يحتوى ع اى اهانه أو سخريه من صاحبة السؤال 
وامبارح اتكلمت مع الاخت هابى وطلبت منها تاخد الامر ببساطه وهى معترضتش وردت بالموافقه !!
تقدر تشوف كم التقييمات اللى اخدتها وانت تعرف انه مفيش نية سوء تجاهها ابدااا
يمكن الخطأ الموجود هنا انها عضوه جديده ولسه غامضة بالنسبه لنا حتى ف كتير من ردودها وكان لازم ناخد بالنا من ده
خلاص اعتقد وضحنا موقفنا اكتر من مره وقدمنا الايضاحات والتفسيرات والاعتذارات والتقييمات
وقلنا هنفصل بين الموضوعين 
ممكن بقى كفايه لحد كده ولا ايه .؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنا ما شتمتش أبدا يا فهمانة ,, أنا نسبت لك وللأعضاء صفة الوقاحة لأنكم بجد تستحقوها ,


بجد بقى زودتيها قوى ...كفاياكى لحد هنا من فضلك ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2012)

*ولما سيادتك شايفه ان الرقبه الطويله خلقة ربنا ولا يجوز الوقوف عندها كان ايه بقى لازمته السؤال من الاول!!!!
عموما علشان الموضوع ميطورش عن كده ونكون مضطرين لانذارك أو فصلك بسبب تجاوزاتك اللى زادت عن الحد المحتمل والمقبول
نقفل الموضوع احسن
يغلق
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## تيمو (16 فبراير 2012)

> ممكن بقى كفايه لحد كده ولا ايه .؟؟



وعدتك ست الكل دونا إنو أسكت ، كرمالك ، ولأنو عارف كلمة زيادة بروح بشرطة  ،


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2012)

happy girl قال:


> أنا ما شتمتش أبدا يا فهمانة ,, أنا نسبت لك وللأعضاء صفة الوقاحة لأنكم بجد تستحقوها ,
> يعني المسيح لما قال عن بعض الناس : يا أغبياء .. كان بيشتم ؟ معقولة كدا ؟
> أكيد لا, هو قال أغبياء عشان هم بالفعل أغبياء , يعني دي صفة حقيقية مش شتيمة ,
> طيب وفيكي حضرتك تقولي بقى , ازاي تقولو عن شخص رقبتو طويلة بأنه زرافة ؟
> ...



طيب شكرااااا جزيلا لك إحنا وقحيين 
ونصيحة لكي سجلي خروج من المنتدى للأبد 
لأنه مش من الأصول تتكلمي مع ناس وقحيين 
على العموم ربنا يسامحك ...


----------

